# [serveur] conseils partitionnement/config logiciel

## Pixys

Bonjour à tous,

un n-ième post sur le plan de partitionnement.

Si sur une machine de bureau le partitionnement ne me pose aucun problème, pour un serveur, je ne sais pas trop quoi mettre.

Hier j'ai pris un dédié kimsufi car je dois héberger des sites web et mettre en place un serveur mail. Je vire la Gentoo d'OVH pour m'en faire une aux petits oignons (d'ailleurs, il y a pas de .config et lspci ne renvoit rien de très intéressant donc je suis un peu embarrassé pour le matos comme la carte réseau par exemple.)

J'envisage d'utiliser LVM2, seLinux en full ext4.

Je dispose de 250Go, je compte mettre :

/boot 32M

/ 10Go (c'est peut-être beaucoup)

/home ?

/swap 1Go

Pour le reste (/var /var/www et certainement d'autres choses) je n'en ai aucune idée.

Merci pour vos conseils.Last edited by Pixys on Wed Aug 05, 2009 2:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jamesbch

Salut,

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Hier j'ai pris un dédié kimsufi car je dois héberger des sites web et mettre en place un serveur mail. Je vire la Gentoo d'OVH pour m'en faire une aux petits oignons (d'ailleurs, il y a pas de .config et lspci ne renvoit rien de très intéressant donc je suis un peu embarrassé pour le matos comme la carte réseau par exemple.)

 

En ce qui concerne la config du kernel, fais comme moi et prend le /proc/config.gz du kernel netboot gentoo. Il y a quelques options en trop mais t'auras une base correcte qui fonctionne. Pour les partitions je ne peux pas t'aider. Je n'ai rien fais de spécial et je n'utilise pas LVM dessus (une grosse partoche et vala  :Razz: ). CF: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5811776-highlight-.html#5811776

À bientôt.

----------

## boozo

'alute

je pense que 10Go pour la racine c'est un peu trop en effet surtout que tu déportes /var/www. Tu peux sans doute réduire à 8Go sans risques mais après ça dépendra aussi de ce que tu vas en faire ; au départ hébergement web et mail mais dans qqes temps ?? Le LVM2 est donc une très bonne initiative  :Wink: 

Pour le /home ben, si tu ne l'utilise pas en share desktop (un peu normal vu que c'est un serveur ^^) t'en à presque aucun besoin. Certains sortent aussi /opt en fonction des softs utilisés genre pour un serveur d'application toussa.

Enfin bon, c'est pas bien crutial d'être optimal dans la mesure où tu pourras aisément redimentionner le tout au fil du temps   :Wink: 

Par contre, au risque d'attirer un troll, ext4 pour un serveur en prod je ne pense pas que ce soit une excellente idée.

Mieux vaut partir sur du ext3 qui te permettra de disposer d'outils éprouvés si besoin un jour de réparer en cata.

Là encore c'est plus selon ton besoin : si c'est de l'hébergement web/mail pour usage (~)professionnel, c'est quand même plus important me semble-t-il de privilégier la stabilité/fiabilité que d'optimiser les temps d'accès disques - à toi de voir.

Pour finir, tu devrais également éviter de te lancer dans l'implémentation des politiques selinux. C'est vraiment "lourd" à mettre en oeuvre (proprement je veux dire ; activer les support c'est facile mais le configurer et définir les règles là c'est un autre monde  :Laughing:  ). Et croire que de toute façon c'est bien ou mieux que "rien" vu que d'autres distrib le colle d'office tout comme kerberos4 me semble de l'ordre d'une discussion de comptoir - la première règle à garder est presque de bon sens : maitriser ce que l'on fait et les outils avec lesquels on le fait.

Y'a qu'à voir le bord** qu'on peut se coller rien qu'en jouant avec iptables/netfilter "sans les mains"  :Mr. Green: 

Si malgré tout tu veux te lancer dans cette voie (qui reste une excélente idée au demeurant contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait més-interpréter des remarques précédentes), alors engage-toi avec grsec(+pax) ; alternative déjà plus approriée à la compréhension et à l'usage et tout aussi solide.

Une fois encore c'est un avis personnel je le répète mais qui devrait t'être confirmé ici par d'autres   :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

OK.

Sur ce serveur il y aura (en vrac):

NginX

Postfix

Mysql

Postgresql

Mongrel (RoR)

clamAV

spamassassin

amavis

iptable

metalog

Si vous voyez d'autres choses à ajouter, je suis preneur.

En terme de partitions ou volumes logiques :

/boot 32M ext2

/ 8Go ext3

/var/www

/partition-pour-les-bdd (je ne sais pas encore laquelle)

/partition-pour-les-comptes-mails (je ne sais pas non plus laquelle)

/swap 2Go

Idem si vous avez d'autres suggestions.

En ce qui concerne seLinux, je me dis que ça fait (trop) longtemps que je n'ai pas cassé ma Gentoo perso donc je me dis qu'un peu d'expérimentation ça peu être bien, et puis vous serez là pour m'aider hein   :Very Happy: 

De plus j'ai jusqu'à fin août pour faire les ajustements et réglages nécessaires, ça me laisse le temps de réinstaller si nécessaire.

----------

## boozo

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
> En ce qui concerne seLinux, je me dis que ça fait (trop) longtemps que je n'ai pas cassé ma Gentoo perso donc je me dis qu'un peu d'expérimentation ça peu être bien, et puis vous serez là pour m'aider hein  
> 
> De plus j'ai jusqu'à fin août pour faire les ajustements et réglages nécessaires, ça me laisse le temps de réinstaller si nécessaire.

 

Ben à vrai dire j'ai joué qu'une fois avec 1 semaine ou deux (et en local) ben j'en garde un mauvais souvenir donc de mon côté pour l'aide : Jocker ! Et pis je suis plus grsec / rbac que cia-like... question de culture sans doute   :Mr. Green: 

Mais bon, si t'es prêt à te frapper des piles de docs pendant 1 mois sans garantie d'y comprendre plus à l'arrivée alors vas-y fonce  :Wink: 

btw: 2Go de swap ! Beuh ? oO

----------

## Pixys

 *boozo wrote:*   

> btw: 2Go de swap ! Beuh ? oO

 

ouai errreur de frappe : 1Go est suffisant  :Wink: 

----------

## Possum

Plop.

Moi, je dirais....

/boot 50 Mo histoire de garder plein de kernels  :Smile: 

/ 500 Mo Ça suffit largement

/usr 6 ou 8 Go pasque /usr/portage l'est pas petit et avoir de la place pour la compil de trucs pas dans portage à mettre dans /usr/local

/tmp 1 Go Oui, un tmp séparé et en noexec pour le montage ! Faut pas oublier que c'est le répertoire temporaire par défaut ! Alors vaut mieux éviter qu'un script kiddie qui a cassé ton joomla il puisse exécuter un truc dedans. 

swap 1Go, mais vraiment pour le principe. Enfin, jusqu'au jour ou tu comprendras pas pourquoi, mais tu auras plein de httpd qui se multiplieront. Ah... Les joies du DDOS :p

/var suffisament grand pour la bdd. Attention, les logs vont aussi grossir, un serveur web, c'est très solicité. Donc, pense à coller logrotate ou système similaire.

Maintenant, le problème des mails. Tout dépend de ce que tu veux. Si tes users sont des users systèmes et que tu veux de l'IMAP pour les mails, pense a avoir une /home assez volumineuse. Si tu stockes les mails dans /var/mail.. Benh var doit être grand. Idem, bien sûr si tes users utilisent du POP mais laissent les messages sur le serveur.

Pas oublier non plus, les mails dans la queue ! En cas de pétage d'un site et spam via la fonction mail() de php, ça va vite se remplir.

Un truc qu'il est bien c'est.... suhosin pour php On le teste actuellement au boulot et c'est de la balle. On va pas tarder à le coller en prod je pense.

Une partition backup séparée où tu balances tes dumps mysql et tes rsync / tar des sites peut être aussi sympa à prévoir.

Enfin, /var/www en fonction du poids estimé des sites à héberger.

Maintenant, passons aux trucs chiants. Si tes amis qui vont profiter de ton site ont du windows, surveille les ! Les keyloggers et cie, ça pue. Voire même, oblige les à uploader depuis une machine NUX / BSD. Si y'a que toi qui uploade des sites, benh c'est bon :p

Un apache compilé en statique avec php dedans, ça le fait côté perfs, mais c'est moins simple. Ton /usr/local/src va se remplir :p Le mpm worker tu choisiras !

Comme serveur ftp, proftpd tu choisiras. Ce dernier supportant MFMT et cie, pas pure-ftpd, du moins, la dernière fois que j'ai regardé, ça tévitera les emmerdes de ceussent qui disent que FileZilla dernière version marche mal.

Côté systèmes de fichiers, ext pour boot, ext3 pour le reste. swap pour la swap  :Smile: 

Voilà, c'étaient mes 2 centimes.

----------

## Pixys

merci pour les infos, je démarre ce weekend.

 *Possum wrote:*   

> Maintenant, passons aux trucs chiants. Si tes amis qui vont profiter de ton site ont du windows, surveille les ! Les keyloggers et cie, ça pue. Voire même, oblige les à uploader depuis une machine NUX / BSD. Si y'a que toi qui uploade des sites, benh c'est bon :p

 

dans un premier temps, il n'y aura que moi, je ferai webmaster et admin serveur.

 *Possum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un apache compilé en statique avec php dedans, ça le fait côté perfs, mais c'est moins simple. Ton /usr/local/src va se remplir :p Le mpm worker tu choisiras !
> 
> 

 

NginX pour moi, Apache est un veau, certes très puissant et modulaire mais un veau quand même.

 *Possum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comme serveur ftp, proftpd tu choisiras. Ce dernier supportant MFMT et cie, pas pure-ftpd, du moins, la dernière fois que j'ai regardé, ça tévitera les emmerdes de ceussent qui disent que FileZilla dernière version marche mal.
> 
> 

 

j'ai essayé... Konqueror, pour le moment ça me convient. J'hésite à mettre un serveur ftp, (encore un truc à configurer/sécuriser/surveiller) ssh ça suffit pas ?

 *Possum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Côté systèmes de fichiers, ext pour boot, ext3 pour le reste. swap pour la swap 
> 
> 

 

Ouai j'ai essayé / en ext4 mais je me suis fais renvoyer avec un "bad count blocks"

J'ai installé seLinux sur mon desktop, et ben, c'est pas évident, j'atteins la limite de mes connaissances.

----------

## guilc

Pour ma part, sur mon serveur, j'ai ça comme plan de partitions :

```
# df -h

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/root             958M   98M  861M  11% /

/dev/mapper/vgcoruscant-usr

                      4,0G  2,7G  1,4G  67% /usr

/dev/mapper/vgcoruscant-var

                      9,9G  2,0G  7,9G  21% /var

/dev/mapper/vgcoruscant-home

                      122G   62G   61G  51% /home

/dev/mapper/vgcoruscant-tmp

                      291M   11M  281M   4% /tmp

/dev/sda1              92M  7,7M   84M   9% /boot

```

Si tu sors /usr, /var et /home, "/" reste ridiculement petit.

=> dans /var j'ai les mails et le cache squid et les bases postgres

=> le web est dans /home/www

=> dans /usr, 1.2G sont occupés par portage sur les 2.7G

Concernant SELinux, moi je préfère Grsec/RBAC aussi. C'est chiant à configurer, mais c'est de la balle

Sinon, c'est que du ext4 de partout chez moi (sauf /boot en ext2, pas besoin de journal)

 *Quote:*   

> NginX pour moi, Apache est un veau, certes très puissant et modulaire mais un veau quand même. 

 

Le "veau" tient quand même plusieurs millions de requêtes par jours chez nous au boulot. C'est un joli veau quand même  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

merci, merci ^^

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   NginX pour moi, Apache est un veau, certes très puissant et modulaire mais un veau quand même.  
> 
> Le "veau" tient quand même plusieurs millions de requêtes par jours chez nous au boulot. C'est un joli veau quand même 

 

Certes, au prix de quelle conso de ram ? et puis pour l'usage (au moins au début) que j'en aurai, apache est un peu l'artillerie lourde. Si un jour j'héberge un site qui a des milliers de hits par jour je verrai si il tient le coup, mais à prioiri oui puisqu'initialement il a été conçu pour ça. Et puis le changement c'est bien   :Very Happy: 

----------

## guilc

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   NginX pour moi, Apache est un veau, certes très puissant et modulaire mais un veau quand même.  
> 
> Le "veau" tient quand même plusieurs millions de requêtes par jours chez nous au boulot. C'est un joli veau quand même  
> ...

 

Même pas 700M (et pourtant, y a du mod_perl dessus)

----------

